# Help me if you can



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all,
I've got a problem, well more then one but thats another story.

I was thinking about getting a new driver or maybe a putter, but which one?
I like the new srixon one it is a bit expensive though but it would complete the set or maybe a burner . I know I have to go swing a few and try them out. Has any of you try out a MacGregor driver I read some good things about them.

Or do I go a putter something like a scotty cameron I did like the feel of the weighted head? oh the horror


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd go with the putter, and it does not have to be an expensive one like the SCs. It just has be one you can hit a straight putt with. Driver is hit 14+/- times a round, and the putter is used 36+/- times a round. There are more chances to save strokes with a putter than a driver. That's my story, and I am sticking to it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats an interesting view I would use the putter more and I wasn't saying I need to spend a bucket of cash I just know that I try a sc style of putter made locally and I quiet liked the heavy head it just felt great although there is nothing wrong with my current putter, but my driver is a cheaper one and I don't really enjoy the feel of it. oh the choices


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Decisions*

Yeah it's a tough one. I would probably go with the putter as well. Driver is important but as mentioned it doesn't get used as much. I do like the look and feel of the Scotty Cameron's but they are very expensive. I'd be interested to know of anyone who has used them and are they worth the extra cost.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Get what you need to replace whatever is past its sell by date. But if its spare cash and you are just looking to upgrade then as per the above. Potentially, a good putter will be of more benefit.

KrudlerAce, "Scotty Cameron." I had one about 2 years back for a couple of months. The feel when swinging it was fantastic, best putter I've ever swung, but I hated the feel off the face even though distance putts were good. Went back to my Odyssey #3 centre shaft - prefer the softer face.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

ok ok I made up my mind and went with a driver I figuare you did make sense with buying a putter but I am quiet happy with my putter but I am not happy with my driver so to cut a long story short I have gone to the dark side and brought a Nike square headed driver with the str8-fit system as the call it so you can set it to for neutral, draw or fade. Heres a link I'll post some pics soon too.Nike SQ MachSpeed STR8-Fit driver, golf driver, golf equipment - Equipment - Golf.com


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice Luke. My brother-in-law palys with one of those and loves it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Luke: Before you bought the iron set weren't you using old woods? and I'm serious they are older than you or at least 1/2 your age.:dunno:

the sound they refer to is like hitting a beer can, but it flies the ball.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

when I first started playing I was playing with real woods but I have been playing with metal woods for a few years now I just had a cheap driver that I have never had confindice with. and they might of been older then me Bob but they were still half your age!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I got out for my frist round today and used it on every tee box that I could I play the frist 9 with it set as neutral upright which I didn't quiet like and only hit like 2 good shoots with it like that. I switched to neutral flat for the back nine which made the club a lot squarer at address I perfered this setup a lot more I hit a few good shots with it as well as a few bad shot but it does feel a alot different to my old driver so I am still getting used to it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I got out for my frist round today and used it on every tee box that I could I play the frist 9 with it set as neutral upright which I didn't quiet like and only hit like 2 good shoots with it like that. I switched to neutral flat for the back nine which made the club a lot squarer at address I perfered this setup a lot more I hit a few good shots with it as well as a few bad shot but it does feel a alot different to my old driver so I am still getting used to it.


You might want to you your own eyes to square the club face, the manufacture may have it square by a guage but not to you


----------

